# Unknown Hard Tire Safety



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I've been trying to identify this bike with no luck. I believe about 1890 but it has no badge or other markings that are apparent. The dropouts look similar to those from Lovell but the frame is not like any Lovell I can find. Way out of my wheelhouse on this one so any help is much appreciated. In the meantime I'll keep trudging through the old Copake catalogs trying to find a match. Hopefully I'll have better pics tomorrow if the rain lets up. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 5, 2020)

Built tough!


----------



## Blue Streak (Jun 6, 2020)

What diameter are wheels with tires? 26” 28” 30”


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok here are some much better pics. Walter seems to think English and the Lucas carbide lamp may validate that. I can find no markings anywhere besides the lamp that would indicate who made this or its origins. I've searched the Adams books, all of my hard copy Copake catalogs back to 1994, and Copake online since 2006 with no luck. If imported from England possibly a Harvard, Spalding, Yale, New Rapid, or Shadow? I have no pics of any of those so just guesses based on the Adams book list of ordinaries that were imported. He doesn't list any of the importers of safety bicycles. The bike seems to be in remarkable condition and complete. The only things I found were the broken left grip, a broke front seat spring, a ding on the right side of the down tube, and the adjuster bolt for the bottom bracket to tension the chainis missing. The rims measure approx 28" and when the tires were new I suspect 30" both front and rear. Hopefully there is a 'tell' here somewhere that can help me identify this and possibly value it as well. Thanks for any help. V/r Shawn
@bikebozo @mike cates @Blue Streak @dnc1 @Velo-dream @Jesse McCauley


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

A couple of more...


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2020)

Have you shown images to Colin Kirsch, in England?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Have you shown images to Colin Kirsch, in England?



Is he on The CABE? Do you have his contact info? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2020)

I will forward in PM


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2020)

1890 Woodhead, Angois & Ellis 'Raleigh' Road Racer – The Online Bicycle Museum
					

1890 Woodhead, Angois & Ellis 'Raleigh' Road Racer




					onlinebicyclemuseum.co.uk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 6, 2020)

I sent all of your images to him.
I’m sure he can ID it.
Can’t PM to you?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> I sent all of your images to him.
> I’m sure he can i.d. it.
> Can’t PM to you?



Please email Oldbikeguy1@hotmail.com Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Kombicol (Jun 6, 2020)

@Wing Your Heel


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Well I believe I have solved this mystery. I believe this very same bike was posted last year by @oldmtrcyc https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/please-help-i-d-this-hts.149471/  I do believe this is a ca. 1890/1 Lovell Diamond #1 with a modified top bar (for whatever reason). I do not think it would be terribly difficult to get this back to its original configuration but obviously will take a little skill. At least all the good stuff is still here. I'll be moving this one to for sale section. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rambler (Jun 6, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Well I believe I have solved this mystery. I believe this very same bike was posted last year by @oldmtrcyc https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/please-help-i-d-this-hts.149471/  I do believe this is a ca. 1890/1 Lovell Diamond #1 with a modified top bar (for whatever reason). I do not think it would be terribly difficult to get this back to its original configuration but obviously will take a little skill. At least all the good stuff is still here. I'll be moving this one to for sale section. V/r Shawn




I would have to agree. Sure looks like the same bike with the top bar modified for whatever reason. May have been to lower the ride height to accommodate a shorter person.


----------



## Kombicol (Jun 7, 2020)

Rambler said:


> I would have to agree. Sure looks like the same bike with the top bar modified for whatever reason. May have been to lower the ride height to accommodate a shorter person.




I think it was to get the riders weight further back so it’s easier to pop a wheelie


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jun 7, 2020)

Lovell #1.  Top tube and down tube are modified.   I owned it once upon a time.


----------

